# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 7.28 3x3 Single



## Username (Sep 5, 2015)

Finally got this, I have 10 NR's now (once this becomes official ) lol3freepairs

Finals tomorrow, hopefully I can get sub9 avg there


----------



## Ross The Boss (Sep 5, 2015)

oyay! about time


----------



## Brest (Sep 5, 2015)

*Kim Jokinen* - 7.28 3x3 NR single - Estonian Open 2015



Spoiler: Video










 F2 L' R2 B' D L B' F U' L B2 L U' F D2 L

R' F R2 D F' D // cross
d R U' R' // 1st pair
y2' U L' U L // 2nd pair
U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' r U R' U R U2' r2' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.28	49	6.73	55	7.55	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.89	26	6.68	30	7.71		F2L/Total	53.4%	53.1%	54.5%
LL	3.39	23	6.78	25	7.37		LL/Total	46.6%	46.9%	45.5%

Cross+1	1.68	10	5.95	10	5.95		Cross+1/F2L	43.2%	38.5%	33.3%
OLS	3.01	22	7.31	24	7.97		OLS/Total	41.3%	44.9%	43.6%
PLL	0.71	9	12.68	10	14.08		PLL/LL		20.9%	39.1%	40.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 L' R2 B' D L B' F U' L B2 L U' F D2 L

R' F R2 D F' D // cross
d R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U y' L' U L // 2nd pair
U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' r U R' U R U2' r2' U' R U' R' U2' r // OLL
x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow! GJ


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 5, 2015)

You're currently tied with my records from 2011: 7.28 single and 9.32 average


----------



## Username (Sep 5, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> oyay! about time



yes 



tseitsei said:


> Wow! GJ



tyvm



Robert-Y said:


> You're currently tied with my records from 2011: 7.28 single and 9.32 average



haha does this mean I will be as pro as you are in 4 years?

also I'm hoping to improve the average tomorrow, we'll see if this will stand or not


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 6, 2015)

The NR said yes because you are too pro for no


----------



## Username (Sep 7, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> The NR said yes because you are too pro for no



I'm a bit confused, but thanks?


----------

